# Zane and Reggie :)



## little tally (Apr 2, 2012)

This is Zane, our gorgeous big fat moggy! He is coming up 3 years old.









This is Reggie, he is just short of a year old now.









Ideal for pet owners!









Not quite as ideal for pet owners 









Our gorgeous boys having a cuddle, which is a daily occurance now that they are bezzie mates! (It's only taken 6 months!!)


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful boys, Zane looks just like my old cat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow Zane and Reggie are gorgeous, lovely pictures,_


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, what handsome boys! Look at Zane's beautiful bushy tail! :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh my, you have two gorgeous hunks there.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful photos love the last one of them together


----------



## little tally (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

We're lucky to have such handsome boys! They are brilliant really, other than the dead rabbits I keep finding in the garden, and having just found Reggie up on the work top rolling about in front of the kettle, DRENCHED!!! It's a bloody good job they're cute


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

you have 2 beautiful boys there


----------



## little tally (Apr 2, 2012)

Just dug up some old photos so thought I'd share 

Zane when I first got him, 7 weeks old from a back yard breeder - before I was more knowledgable!!! Never regretted it for a second though, he's awesome...



















And that gorgeosu fluff head turned into this... 



















This is Zane's baby brother, Yoshi, when we first got him. Again, although it was a BYB I really don't regret being naive, as I loved him so much. He was a very very special cat, that I had a very special bond with for all of his short life. He was just over two years when lost him to a car  I can't bear the thought of it but he gave so much love to me, in his own little way, and I hope he had the best possible time whilst he was with us  So here he is as a little bub...



















And here a little older, then the last pic is the last picture I ever took of him, about a month before we lost him.



















And now of course we have Reggie  When Yoshi went, Zane took it extremely badly, so the OH and I left it a while but in the end we decided it might be best if he had another companion... After the fighting and fur stopped flying thankfully it was! It took some time though and it wasn't without second thoughts, but finally they are best mates 

This is little Reg, 15 weeks...










Then about 20 weeks...










This is him now 










And my two boys together <3










Thank you for looking  Tally xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely picturesx, lovely cats. glad they get on now


----------



## little tally (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you, so am I!! Now it's cats vs puppy, so probably best they team up


----------

